# Have plow truck need work west chicago burbs



## sobroke82 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a K2500HD with 8' pro-plow no salter and have been on a call list all season and only got called once. Anybody out there looking for another driver to finish up the season? Aurora area preferred but will travel if enough work is available.


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

If you're looking for work next season let me know.


----------

